# I Don't Get It ...



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Why won't the Knicks fire Isaiah???


He doesn't care about the team, coaching or winning.


And, it couldn't e more blatant that the players don't care about him nor respect him.


Fire him and make him sue the organiation for the remainder of his contract. By the time it gets to court, the team will be winning and he won't stand a chance of winning in court.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Isiah Thomas is the worst thing that could have happened to the Knicks' franchise.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I think they won't fire him because they are appealing the sexual harassment suit they lost, which they should have settled before it even reached trial. If they fire him now, they don't have a chance in reversing the decision. Dolan shouldn't worry about shelling out a 11 million, because he has shelled out way more than that for these overpaid bums.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I have never liked or trusted Isaiah.


I always felt his bogus smiling was just a weak imitation of Magic Johnson's natural smile.


I also felt that when he tried to imply that Magic was gay after he contracted HIV was just as egreious (sp?) as Kobe interjecting Shaq's infidelity into his own personal problems.


I honestly never understood the attraction to Isaiah for those reasons, but I guess everyone else just focused on his skills.


I expect Isaiah to resign before the season ends because what we're watching tonight is only going to get worse as long as he's there.


What about the coach fired last mid-season by the Wizards? Should be able to get him for cheap; and he was a winning coach at yhe time he was fired.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't think he is going to quit Dynasty, because it's reported that Dolan wouldn't have to pay him 20 million dollars. I don't think he is going to walk away and leave that kind of money on the table. He is greedy, and I will be absolutely shocked if he is ever offered a GM job again.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> I don't think he is going to quit Dynasty, because it's reported that Dolan wouldn't have to pay him 20 million dollars. I don't think he is going to walk away and leave that kind of money on the table. He is greedy, and I will be absolutely shocked if he is ever offered a GM job again.


NOt only never GM again --- never COACH again, if that is what you want to call it.


So ... Dolan wouldn't have to pay him a contracted amount. How's that? We need to get rid of Mike Dunleavy, who has a large contract that is keeping him employed.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

I can't believe ITs contract is guaranteed to the tune of 20 mil. No way. I have to believe he get be canned with minimum pay out based on performance. Only coaches get guaranteed money and he isn't getting paid just as a coach.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

alphaorange said:


> I can't believe ITs contract is guaranteed to the tune of 20 mil. No way. I have to believe he get be canned with minimum pay out based on performance. *Only coaches get guaranteed money and he isn't getting paid just as a coach*.



Thanks ... explains and confirms why we're keeping Dunleavy, he's getting paid as a coach.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Most coaches have buy-out clauses.*

If they are fired they only get a portion of their salary.


----------



## dirtybird (Mar 16, 2007)

As a Raptors fan I sympathize with you guys as much as I can for a team within the same division. But, believe you me, the divorce (when it happens) will be just as messy. The dude is a fraud and how he gets so many chances is really beyond me. That being said, Glen Grunwald is a solid guy and is likely the one that will be responsible for cleaning up Thomas' mess.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

man i dont even think we'll be competitive with a new coach.


Marbury is like a blood sucker. as long as he's a knick we arent going to be ****

chaney
wilkens
brown
now thomas

its not the coach its the players. Granted the coach had a lot to do with bringing these players here so yea it is the coach!!!!

ugh!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

ChosenFEW said:


> man i dont even think we'll be competitive with a new coach.
> 
> 
> Marbury is like a blood sucker. as long as he's a knick we arent going to be ****
> ...




Well, Isiah put this team together, aswell as coached it


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

As terrible as Isiah is, you just cannot coach guys like Marbury, Eddy Curry, Zach Randolph, Nate Robinson, etc- these guys have no respect for the game of basketball. they play to make money and thats about it. i have to laugh every time i hear "with the talent the knicks have, they should make the playoffs!". What talent? they cant defend, dont have any distributors, have no shooting, and no team players. they have talent for the rucker league maybe.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Im not sure I throw Curry in that category. He was growing pretty well in Chicago, especially on the defensive side. Then the whole heart issue happened.....


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

kconn61686 said:


> As terrible as Isiah is, you just cannot coach guys like Marbury, Eddy Curry, Zach Randolph, Nate Robinson, etc- these guys have no respect for the game of basketball. they play to make money and thats about it. i have to laugh every time i hear "with the talent the knicks have, they should make the playoffs!". What talent? they cant defend, dont have any distributors, have no shooting, and no team players. they have talent for the rucker league maybe.



Well, this is what comes into play when a team has mostly a following of gangsters in the other burroughs (not Manhattan) but NY seemed to always thrive on getting thugs. Mason? He ring a bell. Starks sorta. Larry Johnson, Sprewell. So this seems to be a problem outside of Isiah as well as with him seeing the past didn't have Isiah in NY. I mean no their team wasn't ever as bad as like the bad boys BUT you do have a former bad boy coaching them.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

dropkickmeltinjohns said:


> Well, this is what comes into play when a team has mostly a following of gangsters in the other burroughs (not Manhattan) but NY seemed to always thrive on getting thugs. Mason? He ring a bell. Starks sorta. Larry Johnson, Sprewell. So this seems to be a problem outside of Isiah as well as with him seeing the past didn't have Isiah in NY. I mean no their team wasn't ever as bad as like the bad boys BUT you do have a former bad boy coaching them.


You need to get out more, just by that post alone I can tell you never been to NYC in your entire life. Terrible post....


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> You need to get out more, just by that post alone I can tell you never been to NYC in your entire life. Terrible post....


for real LOL!


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

I think he should be given a chance to redeem himself. As bad as the loss was, however if they continue to stumble them by all means fire him.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Dude.....*

CONTINUE to struggle? We are what? 4 and 10? We have done nothing but struggle.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Thanks ... explains and confirms why we're keeping Dunleavy, he's getting paid as a coach.


No, in the NBA every contract is guarenteed. The only sports where contracts (outside of options of course) to all players are FULLY guarenteed is basketball.


----------

